# Tips for Escambia Bay/Indian Bayou



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

I’m not asking for anyone’s secret honey holes. I’m staying at the Avalon Landing RV park Veteran’s Day week. I’ll be fishing from a 4x8foot plastic boat on Indian Bayou and Escambia Bay. Can someone give me some hints or tips? I just want to catch fish, not worried about any specific species.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

Mike, I'm not familiar with that area but I'd be thinking trout and reddish. Early morning is probably your best bet. Top waters, live shrimp... Work around any mullet or bait that's busting. Hopefully some of the experts will have better advice for you.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

Rowing or motor? Good advice about going early...same thing goes for late. The flats out in front of the Bayou can be productive. Try a top water, maybe a gulp shrimp (on a popper over the grass). That should work in the bayou as well. Live or dead shrimp will work too! If you can make it to the bridge, some good fishing there too (try a bait on or off the bottom). Don't stray too far if the weather is iffy. The bay can get pretty rough at times. Have fun! For live bait you may have to drive into P'cola, or Jim's fish camp in Pace. Good luck! If you are using a motor, be careful out on the flats (shallow, especially at low tide).


----------



## MikeJ (Jun 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. The boat uses a 12v trolling motor and draws about 8" of water with me, the wife and all of our gear.


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

I haven't fished that area specifically, but when the weather turns cold the trout usually stack up at the mouth of the rivers. It may be too soon for that I dunno. Pink grubs on a small jig have worked very well for me in the winter time at the mouths of creeks and rivers where they dump into the bay. Good luck!


----------

